# Bowtech Insanity's are in stock - www.shooterschoice.com in Waterloo



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Yup. #
345 fps @ 29 60 fyi

Shawn


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I was there the other day and saw that the new is coming in now...! The staff were in the process of setting quite a few bows up. I had my eye on a couple of bows, but only time will tell, which one may get the nod...!


----------

